# NetworkManager and versioning

## JBee

Hi Folks,

Firstly I apologize for this question is maybe too generic to post here but possibly someone can assist.

I was happily running Gentoo with the latest stable KDE, both Wireless and Wired.  Out of curiousity I decided to try XFCE but found that it has no native wireless networking components like KDE or Gnome.  So after some googling I emerged nm-applet and quickly found that my knetworkmanager was no longer active. I unmerged nm-applet and now knetworkmanager is saying

We need NetworkManager version between 0.8.1 and 0.8.1.0 (same version it seems, so it wants a specific version which seems a bit cack), found 0.9.2.0.

So my question is, have I broken NetworkManager or have I broken KNetworkManager.  I tried to run emerge kde-misc/networking but it says its blocked by

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8.98 [4.4.0_p20110714] USE="consolekit (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="-ar% -bs% -ca% -ca@valencia% -cs% -da% -de% -el% -en_GB% -eo% -es% -et% -fi% -fr% -ga% -gl% -hr% -hu% -is% -it% -ja% -km% -ko% -lt% -lv% -mai% -ms% -nb% -nds% -nl% -nn% -pa% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -ro% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sq% -sv% -th% -tr% -ug% -uk% -wa% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 1,373 kB               

[blocks B      ] <=kde-misc/networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820 ("<=kde-misc/networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.5-r2, kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.6.5)  

```

Any assistance or guidance would be great.

Many Thanks.

----------

## quanta

No one got this issue?

I've got the problem with both of wicd (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836509.html) and NetworkManager.

```
[ebuild     U #] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.2.0-r5 [0.8.4.0-r2] USE="dhcpcd* introspection%* nss* -wimax%" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8.99  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="-ar -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -ko -lt -lv -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sq -sv -th -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[blocks B      ] <=kde-misc/networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820 ("<=kde-misc/networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4-r1, kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.6.4)

```

As you can see the version has changed from 4.4.x to 0.8(9).x.

Is there any way to get rid of this problem?

----------

## ppurka

How do you have so recent networkmanager but so old kdelibs? kde-4.6 is not even in the tree.

Maybe try to mask >=networkmanager-0.9 so that only the version 0.8.* gets pulled in.

----------

## quanta

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> How do you have so recent networkmanager but so old kdelibs? kde-4.6 is not even in the tree.
> 
> Maybe try to mask >=networkmanager-0.9 so that only the version 0.8.* gets pulled in.

 

I'm using networkmanager version 0.8.4.0-r2:

```
[U] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.8-r1 0.8.4.0-r2 (~)0.9.0 (~)0.9.2.0 (~)0.9.2.0-r2 (~)0.9.2.0-r3 [m](~)0.9.2.0-r5 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing dhclient (+)dhcpcd doc gnutls +introspection kernel_linux (+)nss +ppp resolvconf wimax}

     Installed versions:  0.8.4.0-r2(10:48:53 AM 02/27/2012)(connection-sharing kernel_linux ppp -avahi -bluetooth -dhclient -dhcpcd -doc -gnutls -nss -resolvconf)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.
```

About the kde-misc/networkmanagement, it is installed along with old kdelibs (4.6). I've unmerged kde-misc/networkmanagement and now cannot re-emerge.

----------

## lamarque

If you want to use Plasma NM with NetworkManger 0.8.x you must do "emerge -v =kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8_p20110714". If you want to use NetworkManager 0.9.x you must do "emerge -v =kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0".

----------

## quanta

```
* kde-misc/networkmanagement

     Available versions:  (4) 0.8_p20110714!t (~)0.8.98 (~)0.8.99

   {aqua consolekit debug linguas_ar linguas_bs linguas_ca linguas_ca@valencia linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_km linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mai linguas_ms linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sq linguas_sv linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_ug linguas_uk linguas_wa linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW}

     Homepage:            http://kde.org/

     Description:         KDE frontend for NetworkManager
```

 *lamarque wrote:*   

> If you want to use Plasma NM with NetworkManger 0.8.x you must do "emerge -v =kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8_p20110714". 
> 
> 

 

```
[ebuild  N     ] kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8_p20110714  USE="(consolekit) (-aqua) -debug" 499 kB

[uninstall     ] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.6.4  USE="(-aqua) -kdeenablefinal" 

[blocks B      ] <=kde-misc/networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820 ("<=kde-misc/networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4-r1, kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.6.4)

Total: 1 package (1 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 499 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8_p20110714::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8_p20110714

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

 *lamarque wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you want to use NetworkManager 0.9.x you must do "emerge -v =kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0".

 

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0".
```

----------

## lamarque

unmerge kde-misc/networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820 before merging kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8_p20110714 if you want to use NM-0.8. The name version scheme changed some months ago (4.4.0 -> 0. :Cool: .

networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820 is more than one and a half year old by you can see in p20100820. networkmanagement-0.8_p20110714 is not new too, both are unmaintained and I do not accept bugs related to them in bugs.kde.org anymore, so you should really use kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0, whose ebuild was introduced to portage one week ago. Have you run "emerge --sync" recently?

----------

## quanta

 *lamarque wrote:*   

> unmerge kde-misc/networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820 before merging kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8_p20110714 if you want to use NM-0.8. The name version scheme changed some months ago (4.4.0 -> 0..
> 
> 

 

As I said above:

 *Quote:*   

> I've unmerged kde-misc/networkmanagement and now cannot re-emerge.

 

It is already unmerged:

```
# equery list kde-misc/networkmanagement

 * Searching for networkmanagement in kde-misc ...

!!! No installed packages matching 'kde-misc/networkmanagement'
```

```
# eix -c kde-misc/networkmanagement

[N] kde-misc/networkmanagement (0.8_p20110714(4)): KDE frontend for NetworkManager

```

I see the version 0.9.0 in portage after updating:

```
* kde-misc/networkmanagement

     Available versions:  (4) 0.8_p20110714!t ~0.9.0

   {aqua consolekit debug linguas_ar linguas_bs linguas_ca linguas_ca@valencia linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_km linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mai linguas_ms linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sq linguas_sv linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_ug linguas_uk linguas_wa linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW}

     Homepage:            http://kde.org/

     Description:         KDE frontend for NetworkManager

```

but the blocking message is still here:

```
# emerge =kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ~] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.2.0-r3 [0.8.4.0-r2] USE="dhcpcd* introspection%* nss* -wimax%" 

[ebuild  N    ~] kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="-ar -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -ko -lt -lv -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sq -sv -th -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[blocks B      ] <=kde-misc/networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820 ("<=kde-misc/networkmanagement-4.4.0_p20100820" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.4-r1, kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.6.4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.
```

----------

## ppurka

That's because you are not upgrading kde. You have kept kde at version 4.6 which keeps on pulling in networkmanagement-4.4*.

 So what this block is doing is that it is preventing you from upgrading only to networkmanagement-0.9.0 while keeping the kde still at 4.6. The newer networkmanagement probably does not work with so old kde and hence the block.

----------

